# "Wiggo" smiley?



## Noodley (1 Aug 2012)

Any chance of getting a Wiggo smiley?

He could be used to cover a whole range of 'emotions' - cool, smart, down-to-earth, fancy a pint?, raffle-time, legend, sideburns, etc


----------



## Davidc (1 Aug 2012)

Just need a still from this afternoon's TV coverage


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2012)

!!


----------



## thom (1 Aug 2012)

What would it be ? The RAF insignia with golden sideburns ?


----------



## Noodley (1 Aug 2012)

It would have to be wiggo in TT helmet with mod sign on front...and sideburns obviously


----------



## The Brewer (1 Aug 2012)

Not a smiley but loved this pic


----------



## Noodley (1 Aug 2012)

Did he win Big Brother as well?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Aug 2012)

Brad: out on a club run!


----------



## The Brewer (1 Aug 2012)

This kinda works


----------



## Andy_R (2 Aug 2012)




----------



## Noodley (5 Aug 2012)

Andy_R said:


> View attachment 11386


 
That would do nicely!


----------



## Shaun (11 Aug 2012)

I've contacted a custom smiley designer to see if she's able to make us one. I'll let you know.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Aug 2012)

This one looks a bit like Sir C. Hoy...


----------



## mcshroom (11 Aug 2012)




----------



## Red Light (11 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> Any chance of getting a Wiggo smiley?
> 
> He could be used to cover a whole range of 'emotions' - cool, smart, down-to-earth, fancy a pint?, raffle-time, legend, sideburns, etc



.........or for helmet debates to say "I didn't say what I said"


----------



## thom (18 Oct 2012)

Froome-dog smilie ?


----------



## Paul J (18 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


>


 
Now thats enough to make you a skinhead


----------



## Shaun (20 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> I've contacted a custom smiley designer to see if she's able to make us one. I'll let you know.


 
You know, I thought I'd replied to this thread ages ago - anyway, the lady who does the smilies isn't taking custom commissions anymore so I'll try and do one myself (but it might be a little while before I get to it).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> You know, I thought I'd replied to this thread ages ago - anyway, the lady who does the smilies isn't taking custom commissions anymore so I'll try and do one myself (but it might be a little while before I get to it).



You will also have to do one like in my avatar, i.e. the now infamous pictures showing his reaction at Lesley Garret singing the national anthem in Paris! 

Go on, you know it makes sense!


----------



## thom (21 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> You know, I thought I'd replied to this thread ages ago - anyway, the lady who does the smilies isn't taking custom commissions anymore so I'll try and do one myself (but it might be a little while before I get to it).


Is there a hat tipping smilie ?
Since saying "Chapeau" is a such a pure cycling term of respect, could be one for the future ?


----------



## Scoosh (21 Oct 2012)

I've been hinting for the return of the "Riding a bike and wave" smilie we used to have.

The hint has now become a request.


----------



## thom (21 Oct 2012)

Is there a graphic/table somewhere showing the usage stats of smilies ?


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Oct 2012)

The Brewer said:


> Not a smiley but loved this pic


I prefer this one


----------

